# Natanael Berg (1879 - 1957)



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Carl Natanael Rexroth-Berg (9 February 1879, Stockholm - 14 October 1957, Stockholm) was a Swedish composer.

Berg trained in veterinary medicine and began learning music by teaching himself. He later studied at the Stockholm Conservatory as the pupil of Johan Lindegren. Until 1939, he served as a veterinarian in the Swedish Army and afterwards he became a freelance composer.

His output included five operas, three ballets, five symphonies as well as several symphonic poems, a piano concerto, a violin concerto, a serenade for violin and orchestra, a piano quintet, ballades, lieder, and pieces for piano.

[From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
__________________________________________________ __________________________________

Recommended listening:
Hertiginnans friare (The Duchess's Suitor)




Piano Concerto in C sharp minor




Symphony No.4 'Pezzo sinfonico'


----------

